# Current best iPhone 4s deals?



## mrs quoad (Feb 10, 2013)

My sister's looking - her old non-smartphone has died, and she's *ideally* after an iPhone. (She's played with my BiL's Android (htc?) and my mum's 4s, and is fairly clear that - so long as she can afford it - she prefers the Apple interface / struggled with the BiL's Android. I suggested looking into the Nexus up front + rolling contract, and she's considered a Galaxy, but would prefer to avoid either.)

So - has anyone got any idea what the best monthly contracts are likely to be?

She said she'd like at least 1gb data, and *lots* of voice (and text, IIRC).

Needs to be under £30 p/m.

On a very lazy google, I found t-mobile's full monty at £27ish (IIRC) which very much surprised her. She was ok with the £80ish extra for a 4s over a 4.

She's got a 3-week-old and a 3yr old at home at the moment, so isn't particularly up for / able to check herself  Anyone got any idea of the best deals out there atm? Or a place that breaks down the costs p/m / overall?

ty in advance...


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2013)

£19.99 Apple iPhone 4S 16GB Black
+
500 minutes
+
UNLIMITED texts
+
UNLIMITED data
=
£26 a month
http://www.uswitch.com/mobiles/yourdeal/?_cid=71087936

Loads more here: http://www.uswitch.com/mobiles/deals/apple_iphone_4s/?gclid=CPTUo8b7q7UCFe_HtAodhB0A0Q


----------



## Sunray (Feb 10, 2013)

That's a very decent deal as the 4S is still a very capable phone.


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2013)

Sunray said:


> That's a very decent deal as the 4S is still a very capable phone.


It's a great phone for a great phone, although it does come with the caveat of being a 24 month contract.


----------



## mrs quoad (Feb 10, 2013)

Fantastic! Cheers. Have passed that on. 

Can see the camera being important / regularly used (given the availability of a newborn & 3yr old), otherwise I properly can't see my sister being arsed about handset innovation / a 24 month contract. 

Have forwarded the site, too. Greatly appreciated!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Feb 12, 2013)

Sunray said:


> That's a very decent deal as the 4S is still a very capable phone.


 
That's a very decent deal, I know someone who's thinking getting their first smartphone too...good timing.


----------



## Utopia (Jan 5, 2014)

I've just bought an iPhone 4S 16gb.

It can been upgraded to the latest iOS 7.0 can't it?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 6, 2014)

Yup. Runs ok too.


----------

